# Going Out



## Elona (Feb 24, 2012)

Having recently been diagnosed with SAD, my social problems suddenly make more sense.
Because of this, I am hoping it will make me more aware of the effort I need top put in so as to have a more normal life- socially that is.

I therefore make it my goal to be out and about with some friends this Saturday the 25th. I will be in a good position, as they are aware of my SAD and it will be my first time out with them in ages as well as the first time knowing I have SAD.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Good luck.


----------

